# Postpartum Discharge Before First Period?



## IHeartO (Nov 16, 2008)

I have been trying to search the threads to see if I can find an answer to this question but have had no luck. My DS is 5.5 months and I am EBF on demand. I have not had my period yet but starting today I am having some vaginal discharge for the first time since pregnancy. Is it normal for this to return before your period? Could this be a sign that my cycle is about to return? Is it possible that this might signal ovulation? Any insight is appreciated. We would like to TTC early but not this early!!!


----------



## kolleen9 (May 27, 2006)

I didnt' get my period for 2 years after my son was born, but I did get a discharge like I would get during ovulation - but thicker and in larger amounts. I took it was my body cleaning itself out, yk?

-Kolleen


----------



## psychethemuse (May 13, 2008)

It certainly could be a sign of impending period. I just got my first PP period this week and last week I had quite a bit of vaginal discharge (much like Kolleen described). I also had killer PMS (oh man...I was so crabby and mean).


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

It could be nothing but it could also very well be a sign of impending ovulation. I don't remember them right off, but I know TCOYF has some tips/rules on how to observe CM before the return of your cycle pp if you want to make sure you miss that egg!


----------



## IHeartO (Nov 16, 2008)

call me a newbie but what is TCOYF...?


----------



## BarefootScientist (Jul 24, 2007)

Taking Charge of Your Fertility, it's a book by Toni Weschler on how to interpret your fertility cycle.

I had tons of CM on and off, as well as spotting, for months and months before my period really came back.

BUT I agree, you want to be careful as soon as you start seeing that because it _could_ mean the return of ovulation is imminent.

Good luck!


----------

